# Directions to the Sugarloaf



## bluetoff (2 Aug 2008)

Just looking for directions to the sugarloaf from the M50. Thanks.


----------



## miselemeas (2 Aug 2008)

You will get directions here
[broken link removed]


----------



## Markjbloggs (3 Aug 2008)

miselemeas said:


> You will get directions here
> [broken link removed]



That has to be one of the laziest, most useless sites I have seen in a long time.  Surely a bit of effort along the lines of where to park, which exit to take, can you bring a dog etc would have been the bare minimum of what a website like this should be doing?


----------



## miselemeas (3 Aug 2008)

Markjbloggs said:


> That has to be one of the laziest, most useless sites I have seen in a long time.  Surely a bit of effort along the lines of where to park, which exit to take, can you bring a dog etc would have been the bare minimum of what a website like this should be doing?



Personally I don't agree and think your comments are quite unfair. I have no affiliation with Wicklow Co Tourism and in view of your comments had a look through the website, which I found quite informative and interesting. The map link gives clear driving instructions (your original request) from the M50 to the Great Sugar Loaf

If you feel that strongly about the website perhaps your remarks and any constructive suggestions for improvement should be directed to Wicklow County Tourism and not to this forum.

They've given contact details for specific enquiries, as follows:

*Contact us:*
                        Wicklow County Tourism Ltd.
                        Unit C23
                        Wicklow Enterprise Park
                        The Murrough
                        Wicklow Town - County Wicklow - Ireland
                        Tel:  +353(0)404 20070
                        Fax:  +353(0)404 20072
                        Email:                           info@wicklowct.ie


----------



## GeneralZod (3 Aug 2008)

Go through the M50/M11 merge and continue on the N11 until you turn-off at Kilmacangoe onto the R755 heading towards Glendalough through the Rocky Valley. The Big Sugarloaf is on your left as you continue along this road.  Take the first left hand turn at Calary Upper and continue along this minor road until you get to the start of the path up to the mountain on your left. You have to park on the side of the road. The car park at the base has been blocked off by the locals due to it being used as a halting site/rubbish tip. It's cleaned up now.


----------



## Markjbloggs (4 Aug 2008)

miselemeas said:


> Personally I don't agree and think your comments are quite unfair. I have no affiliation with Wicklow Co Tourism and in view of your comments had a look through the website, which I found quite informative and interesting. The map link gives clear driving instructions (your original request) from the M50 to the Great Sugar Loaf. http://maps.google.com/maps?lsm=1&daddr=The+Great+Sugar+Loaf+%4053.154112,-6.151024&geocode=&dirflg=&saddr=m50&f=li&hl=en&sll=53.220835,-6.126938&sspn=0.164447,0.343323
> 
> 
> If you feel that strongly about the website perhaps your remarks and any constructive suggestions for improvement should be directed to Wicklow County Tourism and not to this forum.
> ...



Just a point - have you checked your google map directions???


----------



## miselemeas (4 Aug 2008)

Markjbloggs said:


> Just a point - have you checked your google map directions???



Just checked it now - obviously not correct, you would just have to drag point "A" to the Wicklow area and take it from there. I originally copied and pasted the url I arrived at which gave me the directions required. The problem is not with the website.

Thank you for pointing that out . I guess I should have added it to my Google maps or whatever if I needed it again but I don't. I will edit the post and delete the offending link!


----------



## dem_syhp (4 Aug 2008)

For anyone that doesn't actually click on the directions, they're from Salford in Lancashire.  Though, I was pleased to note that it does say to take the ferry and doesn't just assume one can cross water.   I've previously had maps "direct" me across fields.


----------

